# What should I bring to a con?



## Enigma-cat (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, everyfur. I plan to attend Further Confusion next year, but I'm not sure what to bring with me. Aside from costuming, what is it a good idea to bring along with you?

And also, about how much would the whole trip cost, in a nutshell?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 28, 2014)

Anything you would take with you on a vacation. Toiletries, music, sunglasses, clothes. Stuff like that. 

The cost for registration is 60 bones for the whole duration of the con. Then theres the cost for hotel room, food, dealers den, and parking. When I go I usually drop about $1500-$2100, but thats just me.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 29, 2014)

Condoms, Lube


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2014)

Also forgot about military grade mace, for the frisky fursuiters.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Aug 29, 2014)

Batty already told you the essentials. If you're fursuiting, you may also  want a spray bottle of Febreeze or Lysol to that it prevents odor.

I've gone to TFF twice thus far. I  spent about $350-400 each time. I drove so travel cost were only a tank  and a half of gas and I shared a room with four other each time.  (Technically only three the first time since our fourth dropped out last  minute but still payed his share. I wish I knew who he was so I could  thank him.) I kept food cost down by bringing some snacks so I only ate out a couple of times. I bought a few things at artist alley/dealers den and donated a bit when the donation buckets came around.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 29, 2014)

Your virginity!


----------



## jorinda (Aug 29, 2014)

More fresh clothes than you'd usually bring. Fursuiting and dancing can make you sweat a lot, so you might need fresh clothes more than once a day.

And I recommend bringing earplugs - there's always someone partying right next to the room where you want to sleep.


----------



## YenaHyena (Aug 29, 2014)

Earplugs! For sleeping and the dance floor.
Do not use febreeze on your suit, it builds up, basically, it's kind of toxic.
A spray bottle and isopropyl alcohol, spray your suit and head with a 50/50 mixture of alcohol and water.
A small fan, for airing out your head.
Hand sanitizer, use it often!
A fanny pack, or some way to hold on to ID, Insurance card and room key.
Swim trunks if there is a pool party.
Don't forget the chargers to your devices, charge them before you leave home.
I make about a 100 item list and check things off as I pack.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2014)

Whoah whoah whoah. Hold it right there.
NEVER EVER go into the pool or Jacuzzi at a fur con. No amount of chlorine can wipe away that soup of gross.


----------



## YenaHyena (Sep 1, 2014)

jorinda said:


> More fresh clothes than you'd usually bring. Fursuiting and dancing can make you sweat a lot, so you might need fresh clothes more than once a day.
> 
> And I recommend bringing earplugs - there's always someone partying right next to the room where you want to sleep.





Batty Krueger said:


> Whoah whoah whoah. Hold it right there.
> NEVER EVER go into the pool or Jacuzzi at a fur con. No amount of chlorine can wipe away that soup of gross.


 
I agree.


----------



## YenaHyena (Sep 1, 2014)

Also, a hot glue gun and a glue stick. This comes in great when an item falls off your suit.  
Sewing kit.
Quarters for the washer and dryer.
If I fly into a place I will rent a car for a day at the airport. I will use the car to gather microwave meals, bread, all food items, booze, everything I can't reasonably bring on the plane. By doing this I save on taxi fare which can be stupid expensive.
Next morning early, I return the car and catch shuttle back to con hotel.
when you split cost of car it can be very cheap, like $10-$15.


----------

